# Tufão Nanmadol



## CptRena (26 Ago 2011 às 14:51)

Este vai chegar a Categoria 5, com o olho já bem definido nas imagens de satélite, está a fustigar o Norte das Filipinas

A sua posição é que não é consistente entre imagens de satélite obtidas de websites diferentes
Mas a do NOAA é consistente com a seguinte







Source







Storm Tracking




Source






Source


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

As previsões já dizem que se fica pela categoria 4, está a perder energia e desloca-se em direcção a Taiwan.


----------

